# Morritt's Tortuga



## bdvorachek (Jun 30, 2009)

I just purchased a 2 bedroom/2 bathroom penthouse oceanview off of ebay and I wanted to get comments regarding the property.  I am familiar with island so I know it's location is a bit remote and I am perfect with that.  Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## Noelle (Jun 30, 2009)

*Enjoying 2 wks at Morritt's right now*

I own 4 weeks at the Morritt's resorts.  My husband and are are mid-week through our second week.  My daughter and her family just spent a week and returned home over the weekend.   We love the island and the resort in particular. We own 1 unit at The Grand, one in the Seaside building, a 2 Bd penthouse in an oceanfront building and a 1 bedroom poolside unit. 

Let me know if you have specific questions and I'll try to get answers for you.... Noelle


----------



## PamMo (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a great place to vacation. We own a one-bedroom in the oceanfront building (Tortuga oceanfront, not Seaside). The penthouses are very nice. You'll have a wide panoramic view of the gorgeous Cayman blue water from all across your penthouse!  

After hurricane Ivan wrecked havoc in the Caymans, there was a LOT of turmoil with insurance issues, rebuilding the resort, and special assessments. Many owners were frustrated and angry with management. Things have really turned around, and the resort is on the right track again. It is 45 minutes from Seven Mile Beach and George Town, but many people prefer to be away from all that congestion. Enjoy your new place in our tropical paradise!


----------



## jadejar (Jul 2, 2009)

I just came back from Morritt's and we had a great time.  If you pm me your email address, I will send you a picture of the building and a couple of the view from that building.  I don't know how to post pictures here.


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 2, 2009)

bdvorachek said:


> I just purchased a 2 bedroom/2 bathroom penthouse oceanview off of ebay and I wanted to get comments regarding the property.  I am familiar with island so I know it's location is a bit remote and I am perfect with that.  Any insights would be appreciated.


The management (and of course SALES)  will treat you as second class citizens in addition to excluding you from there exclusive Golden Turtle Club.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 2, 2009)

JoeMid said:


> The management (and of course SALES)  will treat you as second class citizens in addition to excluding you from there exclusive Golden Turtle Club.




Ahhh, come on! We resale buyers couldn't care less if we don't get a "free" drink at the Welcome Party! We saved enough money buying resale to buy our _*own *_drinks (and more!) for the next hundred years or so! :whoopie:    The first time we did the owner update we weren't treated so well. Since then, we totally blow off the sales pitch and have a great time. (Actually, we do that in ALL the resorts we own.) We really enjoy the rest of the staff at Morritt's.

There is an active owners' forum over at: http://morritts.17.forumer.com/ if you want more information.


----------



## bdvorachek (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for information.  I have bought a couple timeshare off of ebay and you are right...I could care less about the timeshare presentation and what they have to sell.  I just had some concerns about why they are selling so cheap!  I picked up my 2 bedroom for $297.  I have been to the island and know how wonderful it is but in the back of my mind I always think..buyer beware.

Thank you all for being so welcoming with your posts!


----------



## roycepam (Jul 12, 2009)

You got a real bargain! Now is a great time for people to snap them up. We have owned for 13 years and love it. I think that some people are worried, with the economy, about keeping up the maintenence fee forever and are  willing to just give the unit away in order to get out of it. Some were surprised by a Special Assessment after Hurricane Ivan and are worried that it may happen again. Some are looking for less travel expense by switching to something in the U.S.  I think the panic selling is just about over, so you are fortunate to have found a beautiful resort on a wonderful Caribbean island at a ridiculous price. Enjoy it.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 31, 2009)

I am a resale owner as well - my husband and I visited for the first time this year and just love it there - it is secluded with an uncrowded beach - and u can walk right into the water and snorkel - it doesn't get much better then that! We found both the 2BR townhouse and penthouse units VERY spacious...as well as the MTC 1BRs - the Grand 1BRs seemed a bit narrow but the 2BRs are fabulous!

I just bought a pair of 'stylish' water shoes at Land's End because there is coral/rocks when u enter the water....looking forward to my return trip in early 2010


----------



## asroberts (Aug 3, 2009)

We're in process of an ebay resale.  It's unit 5013, floating week.  Do you have trouble getting the week you want?  How soon can you request a week?  Do you get oceanview/pool view?  Are the MF terrible?
Lots of ???
Angela


----------



## shorts (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats on your ebay purchase. I would double check on the unit number. They start with either 51, 52, or 53 with the 5 designating the building, the 1,2,or 3 designates the floor and the last 2 digits the unit itself. There is no 5013 unit number. Did you buy a studio, 1BR, 2BR Townhouse or 2BR Penthouse?  The unit number on the contract just specifies what "type" of unit you purchased. You could be assigned a different unit within your "type" on each visit. 

The 5000 number (if correct) indicates that you purchased a "poolside" unit. So you will always receive a poolside unit when reserving. The unit could be in the 3000 buildings or the 5000 buildings. 4000 buildings are oceanfront with 1 building being the wooden structure and the other is the new "Seaside" building. So within Morritts Tortuga Club there are 4 unit "types" (sizes - layout) and 3 different locations - Poolside, Oceanfront and Seaside (which is also oceanfront). You only stay in a unit type and location of where you purchased.

I think maintenance fees have been pretty reasonable when compared to other islands like Aurba or Hawaii. Hard to say what will happen for 2010 with the financial problem the developer is having (that's covered in another thread). You can reserve your unit 1 year in advance. Poolside units are not too hard to get - holiday weeks may go faster along with weeks in Feb or March.  Oceanfront units are a little harder, but especially in Seaside where there are more weeks owned that what there is inventory until (or if) the other Seaside building is built.

If things all work out ok, you will love Grand Cayman. We just bought a 3rd week this year and are considering the purchase of a 4th. Although we will now hold off a while on that one


----------



## asroberts (Aug 4, 2009)

Oops, unit #5310!! One bedroom.
Thanks, 
Angela


----------

